# MAC - Carry All Traincase Discussion



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

It's been rumoured for a long time, but it appears that the magic month has actually been named.  MAC is due to release a new traincase in Oct!  Feel free to dish about any info here.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

sounds exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really want the one they have out now but if there's gonna be a better one i'll deffo wait!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Me too... but not sure if I can wait til the UK gets it (a month after US).  But having said that, I have my heart set on getting a pink one!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Perfect! I'm in need of an additional one... I'll definitely need to see the set-up though... I'm picky about that, but I love the MAC one I have now.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I cannot wait to see some pictures!!!!!!


----------



## damsel (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

i'm due for a new one anyway. i hope this one is fairly big and nicely compartmentalized.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I finally saw the old one they have. Which is nice. I am hoping the new one would be bigger, with the right size compartments...but then it'd have to be more expensive if they made it bigger. I seriously can't wait for this. I really hope they have something awesome in store for us


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I really do hope its a biggie because I have like a supersized one right now and its already filled up, and I can't justify paying the amount MAC wants for a smaller one than I have now.  (Even if it is MAC)


----------



## bebs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I dont know how to feel about this one, I love the 1.6 that I have however it is almost completely full, but I have no idea if I were to buy another one where I would put it I hardly have room for all of it as it is. 

but I know as soon as I see it I'll be lusting over it no doubts about that and I if I can not find space.. sooner or later I will make space!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_I really do hope its a biggie because I have like a supersized one right now and its already filled up, and I can't justify paying the amount MAC wants for a smaller one than I have now. (Even if it is MAC)_

 
If they make it smaller, that would be so silly. 

I need a huge ginormous traincase to hold all my MAC-babies in. And With the fall collection, its just going to keep growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How excited are we all going to be to get this baby and fill it with our beloveds???  I may do naughty things to my traincase


----------



## damsel (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_If they make it smaller, that would be so silly. 

I need a huge ginormous traincase to hold all my MAC-babies in. And With the fall collection, its just going to keep growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How excited are we all going to be to get this baby and fill it with our beloveds???  I may do naughty things to my traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
lol. i agree. we need a bigger one especially with all these new collections coming out.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_If they make it smaller, that would be so silly. 

I need a huge ginormous traincase to hold all my MAC-babies in. And With the fall collection, its just going to keep growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How excited are we all going to be to get this baby and fill it with our beloveds??? I may do naughty things to my traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh, I meant that my non-mac traincase is currently bigger than the one MAC makes and I only paid like $50 with shipping from eBay.  So if the new one is smaller than my current, no new MAC traincase for me.

But seriously, if the traincase is juts slightly bigger I may get it and make it my second child.   My sister and I refer to my current/first traincase as my baby.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Oh, I meant that my non-mac traincase is currently bigger than the one MAC makes and I only paid like $50 with shipping from eBay. So if the new one is smaller than my current, no new MAC traincase for me.

But seriously, if the traincase is juts slightly bigger I may get it and make it by second child. My sister and I refer to my current/first traincase as my baby._

 
Ohhh i got cha! I mean the MAC one is expensive as all get out. But its fireproof! You cant beat that lol


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I want! But if it's really pricey.. I should just get a big train case from Ebay for way cheaper...


----------



## rbella (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

If it's too expensive, I'll probably just stick with using my cheap-o traincases.  As much as I'd love a MAC case, I'd prefer the makeup.


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I think in the time leading up to its release, I am going to be a slob with my makeup & when My hubby complains I'll tell him its cause I don't have room for everything & need a case for it...if I play my cards right,I am hoping he'll buy me a nice new MAC traincase, lol


----------



## fjc62701 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I cant wait to see pictures of it. Dang and I just bought the one they have out right now. Like 2 months ago. Oh well I need more room anyways it's over flowing. Thank god my bday is in October. That will be my excuse to get the new one. I think my hubby is getting so overwhelmed with all these new colletions since he is the one buying me all of it. Just wait till he gets home today from work and I tell him about this one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Well, it won't be big enough for my stash (I need pieces of furniture for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I would love a big one for travel.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

So bigger traincase means bigger price.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[I'm assuming they're making it bigger, right?]


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_So bigger traincase means bigger price.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[I'm assuming they're making it bigger, right?]_

 
That would be my guess and my wish.


----------



## link09 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

So i decided i will just wait and get the new one...i hope it really comes out in Oct 2008.

But if i don't like the new one i wonder if i can still get the old one?

Can't wait for pics!!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

The main attraction of the most recent MAC traincase, the 1.6, was that it was insulated. The case really protected makeup from outside temperatures, and therefore was heavier. The heaviness turned off most customers so maybe that feature won't return. The result will be a much lighter traincase, and hopefully a cheaper one as well!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I wonder if the old one will be going on sale, if so im deffo going to get one, was anyway but cheaper always means a happy person lol

Nessy xx


----------



## damsel (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nessy* 

 
_I wonder if the old one will be going on sale, if so im deffo going to get one, was anyway but cheaper always means a happy person lol_

 
i saw 1 @ my cco.

what was the reg. price of the old one anyway?


----------



## link09 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I really hope it's bigger...and i think that the temperature control was a good feature so you don't have to worry about makeup melting.

I heard it's only a pro product though, does anyone know if this is true...and when the date of release is..hopefully this year.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

i've been looking for a train case. hmmm. and now i wonder if i should wait or just get the one from sephora (it's half the price and bigger than the one mac has)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i saw 1 @ my cco.

what was the reg. price of the old one anyway?_

 
$225, $250??? Something along those lines. ALOT of money for a rather small traincase if you ask me. I sooooo want that pink Sephora traincase for $98 but I already have the black one, which I don't use because its waaaaaaay to small for my stuff.


----------



## damsel (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_$225, $250??? Something along those lines. ALOT of money for a rather small traincase if you ask me. I sooooo want that pink Sephora traincase for $98 but I already have the black one, which I don't use because its waaaaaaay to small for my stuff._

 
yeah, the one @ the cco was around $157 i believe

the sephora traincases are looking mighty tempting. the chocolate croc print one is hot!

i'm still gonna wait to see what mac has in store before i make my decision.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

my hubby was going to get me a traincase for my birthday this year but i might get hime to hold off buying it until teh new one is out. i was gonna get the mac one anyways but maybe whilst i'm in usa i can get one from saphora to keep me going... ah what to do?!


----------



## sleepyhead (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_yeah, the one @ the cco was around $157 i believe

the sephora traincases are looking mighty tempting. the chocolate croc print one is hot!

i'm still gonna wait to see what mac has in store before i make my decision._

 
that's the one i want! it's "only" $150 after tax where as the MAC one is >$300


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nessy* 

 
_I wonder if the old one will be going on sale, if so im deffo going to get one, was anyway but cheaper always means a happy person lol

Nessy xx_

 
it won't go on sale (mac never has sales), but will show up at more and more CCOs.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i saw 1 @ my cco.

what was the reg. price of the old one anyway?_

 
it was $225.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Can't wait to see pics! I've got the old one, but need much more storage!!


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Booooo, cheap one for me please!


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I really hope the new train case is HUGE. I outgrew the 1 I have now


----------



## link09 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I just went to a MAC counter today and one of the girls told me that the new case was just a plain black...she also said that it is the same size as the current one and also has temperature control.  She said that she really didn't like the new one as much as the current one.

I know i just can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## damsel (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *link09* 

 
_I just went to a MAC counter today and one of the girls told me that the new case was just a plain black...she also said that it is the same size as the current one and also has temperature control.  She said that she really didn't like the new one as much as the current one.

I know i just can't wait to see some pictures!_

 
bleh. i was hoping it was gonna be "new & improved." there doesn't seem to be much difference btw the two. unless the inside is different somehow


----------



## chellyx (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i saw 1 @ my cco.

what was the reg. price of the old one anyway?_

 
$225 us? i think


----------



## Divinity (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Good timing because my 1.6 is overflowing!  Why couldn't they give it some color?  Black...poo!


----------



## link09 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Yeah the girl at the counter told me she didn't see the inside so that could be different.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Anyone know the exact date of release? I'll be in the US Late september early october and would love to pick it up then instead of waiting the extra 1-2 months and paying the extra cash when it comes out here in australia.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Anyone know the exact date of release? ._

 

Another thread says Oct 8th.




Well, I'm eager to see it.


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Cannot wait to see pictures!
The 1.6 is £200 (about $400) here in the UK, so wondering what the new one will cost.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

it comes out october 16 at stores and online, and in the spring everywhere else.  its gonna be the same price, $225.

instead of a lock and key, its got a combo lock.  it opens up like an amoir (sp?), instead of like a tackle box.  and it has block-shaped compartments that can be removed. 

we didn't get to see it in person, so all of this is from the trainer's recollection.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it comes out october 16 at stores and online, and in the spring everywhere else. its gonna be the same price, $225.

instead of a lock and key, its got a combo lock. it opens up like an amoir (sp?), instead of like a tackle box. and it has block-shaped compartments that can be removed. 

we didn't get to see it in person, so all of this is from the trainer's recollection._

 

Sounds nice!


----------



## 2twisted (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

ok, this is from memory...
october 16th was the release dates for mac stores only, and bay locations wont see this case till spring 2009 i believe. (things change!)
aswell, I think I remember hearing it has one main chamber, and two side chambers with removable compartments? and a seperate area for brushes, aswell, the lining in it is apparently removable. this is what we were told (and trying to remember for memory) they pictures I saw  made me think of thoes military ammuntion boxes. but again, it was a terrible really dark picture. But I like what I'v heard and saw so far...hope this helps!


----------



## EllieFerris (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *link09* 

 
_I just went to a MAC counter today and one of the girls told me that the new case was just a plain black...she also said that it is the same size as the current one and also has temperature control.  She said that she really didn't like the new one as much as the current one.

I know i just can't wait to see some pictures!_

 

I was just at my local MAC store earlier today. I asked about the new case coming out in October. She said that not only is it BIGGER, but it it opens from the top middle, splitting it in half and the trays pull up and out on BOTH sides! (instead of one side like the current one).

She also said the trays will hold a the 15 pan palette.

WOO HOO!

I hope it's true!!!


----------



## damsel (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

wow, that sounds great.


----------



## peanut (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I'm so thrilled!! I can't wait for this!


----------



## mamadelovesmac (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Well, it won't be big enough for my stash (I need pieces of furniture for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I would love a big one for travel._

 
Ha!  Glad to know I am not the only one who uses furniture instead of traincases!


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Im devestated I'm going to miss the US release by a matter of days and have to spend the extra dosh.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

sooo dissapointed i just bought the 1.6 last november. 
:[

oh well, i guess this is just an excuse to buy a new traincase.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

no pics yet??


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

i can't wait to see pics!  i really want a lovely traincase this christmas


----------



## makeupmadb (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I really cannot wait for more details and pics!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I really cannot wait for more details and pics!_

 
Me too! I need a new traincase bad lol


----------



## Julie5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

how comparable are these to Sephora's?


----------



## bebegirl88 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I talked to a M.A. she said it will be the same price but it will have alot more compartments hehe


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*


----------



## damsel (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

wow, now that's sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




could you explain how the pieces fit together? does it open like a traditional train case, with the smaller containers inside?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

well, i posted long ago that we didn't get to see it at update.  our trainer was describing it from memory.  she said that it opens like an armoire.  as you can see from the pics, the two smaller pieces fit on top of the medium one.  not sure how it all fits together.  i wonder if they pull out from the larger one?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  that would suck if it does, cause then you gotta pull everything out to get to one item on top, unlike the 1.6 where you opened it up and got stuff from the top.

who knows?


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I don't think I like that at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I need to see it IRL.
Thanks for the pic Erine


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

looks nice


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Oh it looks gorgeous! To me it would seem the top two pieces swing out, then you lift the trays with the arms out to either side. If that makes sense!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Hmmm... I dont know if Im liking it yet. Have to see it in person i guess.


----------



## makeupmadb (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Hmm, I'm not at all sure about that. I think I'd prefer something that would fold out, as that seems to show that you have to actually take the two compartments out. I'll have to wait and see it in real life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit// actually, looking again it seems as though they swing out, if it is then I'm not really too keen. Again I'd like to see it in rl.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I love how sleek and "sexy" it looks! I would love to see it in real life because from the pic it looks weird but interesting!


----------



## mslips (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

the outside looks cool, but if you have to take the compartments out...that really sucks because it takes up too much work and time just to pull something out..and putting back oh gosh...dealing with that will suck. I guess ill have to see irl too.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Thank you for the picture Erine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks very interesting...going to have to check it out.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Wow that looks a lot more interesting than I had originally though.  I might have to add this to my Christmas list!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

The picture makes it look complicated. 

I can't wait to see it in real life and play around.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Can I just say that they could have decided on a cardboard box lined with styrofoam peanuts and I'd still pause to conjure how my MACup would look in such an innovative, avant guarde case...

**lowers head in recognition of hopeless/irrational devotion**





Conveniently, MAC did me a favor and created, what looks to be, a sexy streamlined case worthy of the price tag and all of my shameless adoration!  

**deviant smile spreads across face, as once again the insanity is cleverly concealed as average enthusiasm**


----------



## rbella (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I don't dig it.  I think I'll stick with my cheap ass Caboodles.


----------



## bebs (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

will they still have the old traincase... cause I really dont like the look of this one and I'll probably want to buy another one sooner or later.. don't tell me they are all going away please


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_will they still have the old traincase... cause I really dont like the look of this one and I'll probably want to buy another one sooner or later.. don't tell me they are all going away please_

 
its bye-bye for the 1.6.


----------



## MILFY (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Ooooh!  I think it looks wonderful but I am thinking, wouldn't such a matt black get dirty pretty quickly?  I hate makeup fingerprints on everything.


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

I'm not really liking the pic but I'll wait and see, the 1.6 is sooo expensive though I wonder how much this one will be.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I'm not really liking the pic but I'll wait and see, the 1.6 is sooo expensive though I wonder how much this one will be._

 
I believe it is going to be the same price.


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - New Traincase Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_I really do hope its a biggie because I have like a supersized one right now and its already filled up, and I can't justify paying the amount MAC wants for a smaller one than I have now.  (Even if it is MAC)_

 
Yep.  Doesn't seem that big, can't wait for the pics, if its not that big I'll have to pass too.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 16, 2008)

You can already see the pic here

Ah I would love to have it!!


----------



## jeffreygirl (Aug 16, 2008)

It doesn't look that big, I was expecting something BIGGER!


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 16, 2008)

does it have wheels?


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, it's not big but has some dividers.. I think it's perfect for someone who travels a lot (not an MUA)..
and no, I think there's no wheels


----------



## davidsito987 (Aug 16, 2008)

CANT WAIT---i wonder how muc they will be??


----------



## Divinity (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmm...don't know that it's worth the $ just to store my collection, may just stick to the cheapies or buying it off ebay.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I'm not really liking the pic but I'll wait and see, the 1.6 is sooo expensive though I wonder how much this one will be._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_I believe it is going to be the same price._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *davidsito987* 

 
_CANT WAIT---i wonder how muc they will be??_

 
it'll be the same as the current one, $225.


----------



## rbella (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it'll be the same as the current one, $225._

 
Dang, I'd rather just spend that much on actual makeup.  I'll continue to use my ghetto plastic boxes, caboodles and even ziploc bags (how sad is that?)


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Dang, I'd rather just spend that much on actual makeup.  I'll continue to use my ghetto plastic boxes, caboodles and even ziploc bags (how sad is that?)_

 






I totally agree!  Plus I can't even fit all of my makeup in that case anyways!


----------



## Julie5 (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking about using a jewerly amoire to hold mine. I am not liking this one at all and I talk to my MAC girl and she didnt like it either


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, the surface appears to be smooth so I am thinking: Fingerprints and scratches galore.  

I am going to remain open-minded though.  It does appear pretty nice.  I just question how much space is lost within it by adding all of the compartments.  TSA is going to HATE these. lol


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't wait to see the new traincase... Gotta save up!!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Dang, I'd rather just spend that much on actual makeup. I'll continue to use my ghetto plastic boxes, caboodles and even ziploc bags (how sad is that?)_

 
I totally agree...Looks like I'll be sticking to my little Sterlite drawer thing lol


----------



## cherry845 (Aug 18, 2008)

:S I'm personally going to stick to my caboodles.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 21, 2008)

I like it! Still, it will never hold all my makeup but I'm still hoping for more pictures.


----------



## MACForME (Aug 21, 2008)

I was hoping for a bigger better case. This one doesn't seem to fit that bill either. While I was at The Makeup Show in NYC this past May, I lots of cases, but none that fit my needs. The one thing I didn't want, was something that was 2 cases in one. That bothers me for some reason.. I have a Leopard Print traincase from Coco Cosmetics, its 14 1/2" wide x 11" high x 9". And the bottom of it has compartments.. its actually nice.. if you want to see a picture of it, its here: 

Leopard Pro Case

I just need something bigger that will hold all my 15 pan palettes, room for MSF's, as we know, those are dome shaped, not flat, the quads, the brushes, and not have to keep taking it apart every time to find what I need, then put it back.. And not for nothing, i really don't want to spend upward of 250$+ for it either..


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 21, 2008)

For this price I will keep my makeup as is in the furniture... lol... And get myself some more makeup or a nice purse.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie5* 

 
_I was thinking about using a jewerly amoire to hold mine. I am not liking this one at all and I talk to my MAC girl and she didnt like it either_

 
That's a lovely idea! I never thought of that! I love those jewelry amoires!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah, the surface appears to be smooth so I am thinking: Fingerprints and scratches galore._

 
I agree!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Dang, I'd rather just spend that much on actual makeup. I'll continue to use my ghetto plastic boxes, caboodles and even ziploc bags (how sad is that?)_

 
lol... that's what I thought!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 25, 2008)

Did the old one have temperature control!? That sounds really neat.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 26, 2008)

i'll have to see it before i decide.Does any1 know if it will only be available in the pro store or can u get it from your local m.a.c.Because my m.a.c doesn't have any cases.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i'll have to see it before i decide.Does any1 know if it will only be available in the pro store or can u get it from your local m.a.c.Because my m.a.c doesn't have any cases._

 
like i posted earlier, it will be available at stores and online in october, and at all other locations in the spring.


----------



## Caracoco (Aug 27, 2008)

I was quite excited about the new traincase but it looks pretty small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have this one:

*Professional make-up cases, directors chair, chairman trolley*

It holds everything in it, including all my skincare, disposables and lashes (I'm an MUA).

Here is a pic showing everything it has in it:


----------



## Julie5 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caracoco* 

 
_I was quite excited about the new traincase but it looks pretty small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have this one:

*Professional make-up cases, directors chair, chairman trolley*

It holds everything in it, including all my skincare, disposables and lashes (I'm an MUA).

Here is a pic showing everything it has in it:




_

 
I LOVE YOUR CASE!!!!!!! It really fits all that stuff,wow!! I would love a case like that


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

WOW! caracoco i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caracoco* 

 
_I was quite excited about the new traincase but it looks pretty small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have this one:

*Professional make-up cases, directors chair, chairman trolley*

It holds everything in it, including all my skincare, disposables and lashes (I'm an MUA).

Here is a pic showing everything it has in it:




_

 
Gawd...that picture makes me drool lol...I LOVE it


----------



## Caracoco (Aug 27, 2008)

My kit has almost doubled in size since I took those pics (although I have got rid of some stuff too) and it still all fits in the case.  The only downsize is that it weighs about 35lbs when full and can be a bit of a pain to carry around.  I have got a set of wheels for it though which helps.


----------



## mslips (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caracoco* 

 
_I was quite excited about the new traincase but it looks pretty small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have this one:

*Professional make-up cases, directors chair, chairman trolley*

It holds everything in it, including all my skincare, disposables and lashes (I'm an MUA).

Here is a pic showing everything it has in it:




_

 


what are those empty black eyeshadow palettes you have? what brand are they and where can i get em? the ones with yer mufe e/s' is what i believe they are. I love your case!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_what are those empty black eyeshadow palettes you have? what brand are they and where can i get em? the ones with yer mufe e/s' is what i believe they are. I love your case!_

 
They look to me like they're MAC ones with the insert that is meant to hold the eyeshadow pans in place popped out. If you take out that piece, it leaves you with an empty black pan that anything will stick to, as long as it has a magnet and is thin enough for the palette.


----------



## Caracoco (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_They look to me like they're MAC ones with the insert that is meant to hold the eyeshadow pans in place popped out. If you take out that piece, it leaves you with an empty black pan that anything will stick to, as long as it has a magnet and is thin enough for the palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, they're just Mac palettes with the insert taken out.  The shadows are Bobbi Brown which I depotted.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah the new case is pretty small. Its kinda cool, but I would prefer the older one cus its bigger. Either way I don't own a MAC traincase yet..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey all! 

I don't know if it has been mentioned in this thread, but I have word that this case will be released only in MAC Stores and MACCosmetics.com on 16 Oct and that partner locations (i.e. Nordies, Macys, etc) will get this on 01 Jan 09.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah Oct 16th is the date. We already got huge shipments. It looks pretty and pettite.


----------



## jeffreygirl (Oct 2, 2008)

The case is on counter at the Pro store in NYC, it's too small..I almost broke it!!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 12, 2008)

hey all.  i'm here to dispell some rumors that have been going around on this bad boy.

as with the current 1.6, this case IS NOT:

-temperature regulated (your stuff will melt if left in the heat!)
-fireproof (it will burn, along with all your stuff inside)
-bulletproof
-made of metal (its made of injection-moulded plastic)
-made by samsonite
-and probably some others that i can't think of right now

it has a main chamber, two side compartments and a front pull drawer for brushes. it has a custom-designed combination lock, shoulder strap and a soft plastic handle.  each section has removable dividers, and the side compartments swivel out instantaneously.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ So, you're saying that it is just a glorified caboodle? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aww. Well, what is it's selling points? lol.


----------



## Randy Rose (Oct 12, 2008)

Did they discontinue the old temperature protective train case, then? Bummer.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_^^ So, you're saying that it is just a glorified caboodle? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aww. Well, what is it's selling points? lol._

 
well, you have nice makeup, so you need a nice case to put it in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_Did they discontinue the old temperature protective train case, then? Bummer._

 
apparently, there never was a temp regulated one.  they were just rumors.


----------



## Randy Rose (Oct 12, 2008)

Huh. About a year or so ago when I was at the freestanding store in St Louis, the MA straight up said that their current train case was temperature regulated. I was like "How the fuck can they charge $250 (or whatever) for a train case when I can get one for like thirty bucks?" and she said it was temperature regulated and would keep my shizz from getting all meltalicious.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah, i told my trainer today that i had heard that too and she said the 1.6 wasn't, and neither is the new one.  it doesn't have any super powers, it won't save you from drowning, it won't stop a bullet, and all that jazz.  it is what it is, just a really cool, classy, sturdy plastic MAC traincase.  i plan on getting a couple of these if they're as cool as i keep hearing.  i need a traincase.  or two.  or three.


----------



## katie_070405 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have the mac traincase 1.6 and although it is not technically temp regulated.......it doesn't get as hot in your car.  Yep....you heard right, you lipstick will not melt if left in your car for awhile.  Now....I never tested it on a 110" day all day long.  I did leave it in my car for umm...about 5 hours when it was right at 100, a lipstick I had in my console melted, but the ones in my traincase were only sweating.  LOL, they can't market it as temp regulated because they will have some dumba$$ trying to see if they can put their makeup in the oven to see if it will melt.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Oct 12, 2008)

I did not like this case because it was too heavy and reminded me of an ammunition case which I dont know if that was what they were going for but it was TOO HEAVY! For that price with not that much storage im not impressed.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_Huh. About a year or so ago when I was at the freestanding store in St Louis, the MA straight up said that their current train case was temperature regulated. I was like "How the fuck can they charge $250 (or whatever) for a train case when I can get one for like thirty bucks?" and she said it was temperature regulated and would keep my shizz from getting all meltalicious._

 
The MA at my counter said it was fireproof. I thought, ohhh that's why it's so expensive! I think still it's got to be one of the nicest cases on the market, I have some $30 cheapo traincase from Target and it does the job, but i can tell the cardboard is going to snap any day now lol.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_The MA at my counter said it was fireproof. I thought, ohhh that's why it's so expensive! I think still it's got to be one of the nicest cases on the market, I have some $30 cheapo traincase from Target and it does the job, but i can tell the cardboard is going to snap any day now lol._

 
I was told the same exact thing, and thats why I thought it was so expensive too. I am using a $20 one from walmart....its starting to get overwhelemed by all ym makeup though

LMAO @ us needing bulletproof, fireproof, temperature regulated, stainless steel traincases for our makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We are NOT messing around!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_The MA at my counter said it was fireproof. I thought, ohhh that's why it's so expensive! I think still it's got to be one of the nicest cases on the market, I have some $30 cheapo traincase from Target and it does the job, but i can tell the cardboard is going to snap any day now lol._

 
the 1.6 is made of plastic with a reinforced wood interior, then lined in leather.  fireproof?  not so much with the wood.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_....and reminded me of an ammunition case....._

 
That's actually what I liked about it.  lol


----------



## pat (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw it in person and I wasn't really wowed by it. Even my MA said the same exact thing...

I thought the compartments were ok, they were deep but I just don't like the concept. I think the only thing I liked about the train case was that you can remove the compartments to clean it.  Other than that, I think you can pass and buy a nice train case on ebay or something. haha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 14, 2008)

They quietly put this up today:MAC Cosmetics | Makeup Case

It doesn't show up on the main page, but it is in the Bags/Cases category.  One odd thing is that the thumbnail pic that you click on to get to the new one, has the pic of the old one.


----------



## Meryl (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_hey all.  i'm here to dispell some rumors that have been going around on this bad boy.

as with the current 1.6, this case IS NOT:

-temperature regulated (your stuff will melt if left in the heat!)
-fireproof (it will burn, along with all your stuff inside)
-bulletproof
-made of metal (its made of injection-moulded plastic)
-made by samsonite
-and probably some others that i can't think of right now

it has a main chamber, two side compartments and a front pull drawer for brushes. it has a custom-designed combination lock, shoulder strap and a soft plastic handle.  each section has removable dividers, and the side compartments swivel out instantaneously._

 
Thank you for all your useful information about this case!

Can you tell me, if I already have the old one... would there be a reason to buy the new one?  

I almost wish I had a reason to buy a nice, shiny new case, but I guess it's silly if it doesn't have anything special about it.  Just curious what you think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it at least bigger?


----------



## Meryl (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yeah, i told my trainer today that i had heard that too and she said the 1.6 wasn't, and neither is the new one.*  it doesn't have any super powers, it won't save you from drowning, it won't stop a bullet, and all that jazz. * it is what it is, just a really cool, classy, sturdy plastic MAC traincase.  i plan on getting a couple of these if they're as cool as i keep hearing.  i need a traincase.  or two.  or three._

 
Thank you for the laugh!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Thank you for all your useful information about this case!

Can you tell me, if I already have the old one... would there be a reason to buy the new one? 

I almost wish I had a reason to buy a nice, shiny new case, but I guess it's silly if it doesn't have anything special about it. Just curious what you think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it at least bigger?_

 
sadly i haven't seen it yet, tho some people who have seen it say that it is smaller and heavier, and they don't like it.  if you need another traincase, and are willing to spend that kinda money on it, then go for it, or you can call me at my counter and buy another old one-we still have 3 of em.  and i could use the sales lol.

the main differences is that its sleeker/smoother, it has a combo lock instead of a lock and key, and the compartments pull out instead of telescoping trays.  

so, until i have seen it in person, i can't give you my opinions, just the facts.


----------



## Meryl (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ If you weren't in the States, I would most certainly call you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll take a look at it in the store tomorrow.  I was thinking it might be nice for all my hundreds of fragrance samples.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Oct 16, 2008)

i saw the case @ the MAC store in Del Amo Fashion Center, Torrance CA. let me just say... save ur money! it pretty much sucks, big time! it is really small for the $225 it costs, in my opinion. it kinda looks like a little sewing machine, since u have to lift the lid completely off and the pull out the compartments.  if u can still get ur hands on the old version, u would be better off. if ur a MAC addict, which i think most of us on specktra are... ur makeup collection will quickly outgrow this case.


----------



## Meryl (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay, I spent a half an hour playing with it today and I love it!  The compartments are really nice and useful and I think the whole set up is better than the older one, which just had 3 levels.  It feels the same in weight... I compared both in the store.

You can mix and match the dividers to make it useful for what you want to place inside.  Also, I think this one just _looks so much nicer _than the old one.

It locks really easily (too easily) so it won't open unless you have the numbers set to '0' and I found the numbers get easily rotated, when I didn't want them to, but I guess I would get a feel for it.

Having said that, I didn't' buy it.  It will be almost $300.00 here in Canada and I just didn't feel like spending that kind of money today.  I bought some make-up instead.

But I will most definitely buy it one day when I feel like having a new toy to play with.


----------



## mustardgirl (Oct 16, 2008)

Just sticking in two cents here: I went in today to buy some stuff from Red She Said and checked out the train case.  My fav MA was there so we took some of the sample items from the displays to see how much space this thing actually holds.  The side swivel compartments are just tall enough to accommodate MAC's lipglasses and can easily hold lipsticks and pigments.  With the pigments I think you can probably fit at least 6 (one row of 3 pigments stacked on top of the other) in each "row" of the side swivel compartments if you were to use those dividers.  I hope that makes sense.  Not sure how many lipsticks you can stick in there - I would probably say maybe 5 or 6 upright lipsticks per "divider".

The bottom part (without the slide out tray), you can fit dazzleglasses upright in there perfectly - that's about the tallest thing you can fit in there though or else the tray would not be able to slide in and out.  The compartments are really deep which is kind of why I am =/ about this train case even though I think that it looks nice.  To me, it would be a pain to have to keep digging out stuff because the compartments are that deep.  I will say though that if you have a smaller collection and have the extra money to burn, well why not - it's nice looking and a really unique design.  But I think most makeup collectors are not going to fit even a third or fourth of their collection in there.

I wish I had taken a pic of our experiment of just throwing stuff in there but I will try to remember next time I visit the store near me..


----------



## Meryl (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mustardgirl* 

 
_  The side swivel compartments are just tall enough to accommodate MAC's lipglasses and can easily hold lipsticks and pigments.  With the pigments I think you can probably fit at least 6 (one row of 3 pigments stacked on top of the other) in each "row" of the side swivel compartments if you were to use those dividers.  I hope that makes sense.  Not sure how many lipsticks you can stick in there - I would probably say maybe 5 or 6 upright lipsticks per "divider"._

 
Also, you can take a divider from the one side that has them and use it on the other side that does not come with any dividers.  (That's the side that was holding the strap.)  So you can move  things around to fit what you have.

I really liked it, but not the price.


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*New MAC Traincase*

Is anyone planning on buying the new MAC traincase?  What does it look like in person?(pics please)


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 20, 2008)

I dont know if this is old news but the new traincase is available on mac pro.


----------



## COBI (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: New MAC Traincase*

I saw this over the weekend (at Boston f/s) and was surprised at how SMALL it is.  I would never spend that kind of money on such a small traincase; in my mind, I thought it was going to be twice as wide as it is in person.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: New MAC Traincase*

Merging with existing thread on this topic.


----------



## Kayraphat (Dec 30, 2008)

Just launched a lil' earlier on Nordstrom: MÂ·AÂ·C Carry All Case - What's New - Nordstrom

_Elements include a main chamber, two side compartments, and a front pull drawer. Features custom-designed combination lock, shoulder strap and soft plastic handle._

Interested, anyone?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 2, 2009)

so i think i have changed my mind about this a bit. i think i wanna get it. it launched at counters today, so we were playing around with it and i think i like it. here are some pics i took today.

the outside 






with the outer cover off (you can remove and move the dividers to customize the spaces!)












the top boxes swing open to reveal a slide-out tray (those dividers can be removed too)









you can create a four-digit combo with the locks on both sides of the outer cover.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ I knew people would like it as soon as they played with it.  

Still haven't bought it though.


----------

